

Why isn't this being covered widely? - Diogenes

As the guy in the family who gets the call when computers don't work, I wasn't surprised when I got the call today that mom &#38; dad's computer lost connection to the Internet.  After all the troubleshooting was complete, the DSL modem was on and connected, the computer was talking to the DSL modem just fine, etc., I said he needed to call his ISP.  AT&#38;T (rebranded from SBC/Yahoo!) in the Texas town where they live had an automated recording giving them a Microsoft phone number to call.<p>After being on hold for nearly an hour at that Microsoft number, the operator gave him a case # and said told him he could either call back in a day or two with that case #, or wait on hold for up to 4 hours - as the Microsoft techs dealing with this issue are swamped.  It is apparently a VERY big issue.  I can't find ANYTHING in the news about it.<p>What I did find was this: http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article4304820.ece.  I found that highly curious, and probably related, but dad hasn't had ZoneAlarm on his machine for over 2 years, and I removed it myself.<p>I can't believe that either or both of these issues aren't getting more coverage?  What's the matter...is twitter down again?
======
etal
So, a recent Windows update clashes with the ZoneAlarm firewall. Workaround:
Uninstall the latest Windows Update patch via Add/Remove Programs.

This isn't particularly surprising; Windows Update frequently clashes with
third-party software (there are a lot of Windows PCs in the world and a lot of
Windows programs that muck with internals). At least there's an easy
workaround. No need to panic.

It probably would have been better to just submit the timesonline.co.uk link
and skip the drama / faint condescension.

------
MaysonL
I just googled news Microsoft zonealarm and got pages and pages of stories
about it - why couldn't you?

